# Baby stopped saying "dada"



## TTC LADY

For the last few weeks our just turned 6 month old had been saying dada, however for the last few days this has completely stopped, instead she jjust shreaks.

Is it normal for them to stop once they start babbling ? I would have expected her to move on to other one syllabal words?

Has anyone else experienced this, as I've read on google it could be a early sign of autism , and so concerned


----------



## channy3232

Dont be worried hun!! And don't google either!!! (I'm guilty of it too though)

Rocco did this with a lot of things including babbling. Babies will often learn something new and then kind of forget it for a while so don't be discouraged. 
Rocco started saying dada first. Then he stopped for a while. Then he started letting out long maaaaaaaaaaa's. Then mama. He's 9 months old now and he says dadada when he's playing and happy and mama when he's upset

but like I said, I wouldn't worry. And STOP GOOGLING!! Lol


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby said it loads for a while, then stopped, and started making more 'oh' and 'ahhh' type noises, like more thoughtful noises rather than just random shouting. That coincided with her becoming more mobile and I guess that was taking up her concentration so she babbled less?


----------



## AP

I hear they actually dont take much notice of what they are saying and it has no meaning for them, so i guess its easy to change their minds and say something else for a while. Its nice your LO says dada, mine shouts "Gay" all the time. :rofl:


----------



## velvetina

Hey hun, you find they often will say words then not use them for a little while, so quite normal. As the mum of an autistic son, I know what you are talking about with speech and regression. You will also find when they are concentrating on something new, like crawling then walking, other areas of development seem to stop but it is only temporary until they pass that point then put it all together. 

Hope that helps hun. x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

My Lo doesn't even say dada yet! 
he says mama when he's upset but I know there is no meanig behind it yet. His fave at the moment is 'oh' and what sounds like 'gone' lol Oh and Raaaarr LMAO

WOuldn't worry honey


----------



## sobersadie

Ye babies babble then stop then do it again etc. if they are learning a new skill the language takes a back seat. U find that early walkers usually dont talk as quick and early talkers dont walk as quick (there are exceptions to that though) as whent ehy are learning one thing other stuff takes a back seat. Babies dont say proper words at 6 months but dada and baba are easier to say than mama etc. Your LO will prob be babbling something completely different next week .


----------



## TTC LADY

Thanks ladies. 

However It's not just dada which she's stopped saying but all other one syllabal words, she just shreaks and screams loudly at moment which is why I'm worried re autism....googling doesn't seem to help either


----------



## Septie

Mine did a few things very early (like turning, mini push ups), then "forgot" them for a few months, as others have mentioned...Language is just another skill at this stage, and it's normal for them to explore different sounds (our LO, just a couple of weeks younger than yours, has been exploring different sounds/sound combinations for quite a while now, dropping some, adding others - no clear direction in terms of complexity I can discern yet). From what I've read on language development, they are only exploring language between 3-6 mths! I think it's way to early to think of this as a sign of autism...Enjoy this fun time.:happydance:


----------



## kaylynn040485

I really wouldnt worry, Jessica said dada, mama and all of a sudden stopped and the shrieking your lo is doing is probably the new facination, she is finding her voice. Jessica has recently started saying them all again and getting better now so its more like she learned it initially, now she is perfecting it lol but my lo done the shrieking too and think its just part of development Kx


----------



## TTC LADY

thank you all ladies.

On reflection I wonder whether she stopped properly babbling because she's just spent 10 days in Dubai. Prior to the vacation, lots of babbling for about 2 weeks and then we take her to a new environment, lots of interesting new things, invluding daily swimming etc, as you suggest maybe she was concentrating so much on this,that she stopped babbling. 

Thinking about it, she was babbling for a few days whilst there and then it just stopped. 

Hope she would start it up again soon.


----------



## jojo2605

My LO stopped babbling about 3-4 weeks ago, he just didn't say anything at all and it lasted for a couple of weeks and then all of a sudden he started again! I started a thread on it at the time as I was worried. He certainly doesn't say dada or anything and he is 6 months, but he is back to being vocal again but seems to concentrate more on doing it and it seems less random than it did before. 

Also, there is no way of detecting autism at this young age. It doesn't become apparent for a hell of a lot longer in my experience (my two sisters and one brother are all autistic)


----------



## Pitjitsu

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Ruby said it loads for a while, then stopped, and started making more 'oh' and 'ahhh' type noises, like more thoughtful noises rather than just random shouting. That coincided with her becoming more mobile and I guess that was taking up her concentration so she babbled less?

how is she doing now? I’m in the same situation now and I’m super worried


----------



## Bevziibubble

Pitjitsu said:


> how is she doing now? I’m in the same situation now and I’m super worried

This is a very old thread but hopefully someone else will have some advice :)


----------



## _Meep_

Pitjitsu said:


> how is she doing now? I’m in the same situation now and I’m super worried

Both of mine went through stages where they dropped sounds or words they had already mastered, usually when they were working on something else. It was like stuff they already knew was just put on the back burner until whatever other skill they were working on was mastered and then it would all come back and they would be a totally new baby.

As, I understand it, this is quite common in very young children. Neither of mine has any characteristics of autism at all (they are 5 and 2).


----------

